# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  наставление по атомной защите

## EweX

Офицер дает наставление по атомной защите:
- Если взрыв будет близко, надо лечь головой к нему, натянуть каску на лоб и положить автомат под себя.
- А зачем автомат под себя?
- Чтобы не сплавился.

----------


## Botanig

боян__________

----------

